# Seiko Sarb and Sarb replacments



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi everyone

I have been thinking for a while now about my next purchase, I currently have a beater gshock what I wear for around the house etc and when doing nothing a a Steinhart ocean one for more dressing and when go out etc also for holiday as can wear in the pool and wear when eating out etc.

anyway back to my next watch I have been looking and totally fell in love with the Seiko sarbs 035 and the 033 and the alpinist. My favourite is the cream coloured sarb 035 on a light brown strap, I would love to own the whole collection as I am type of person who wants to own rare and sought after watches and I now many many people love these watches. you can buy the sarb 035 on ebay for around £355 do you think its good purchase or does anyone know what Seiko replacement for these watches will be ?

when are they stopping production or have they already ? and is the movement seen as a great movement ?

just such a good looking dress watch instead of just having the diver on . I also think the price of these watches will go up so want to purchase before hand.

Thanks Dean


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I loved the 033 I had for far too little time. It reminded me of a datejust, and I have had both.

Production has stopped, hence prices have climbed


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

so you think its a solid investment at £355 ? someone mentioned a seller from island that often sells for £280 ish but cant find anything.

also don't imagine there would be any fakes out there. lastly any news on a replacement of the sarb line ?

thanks dean


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Deano3 said:


> so you think its a solid investment at £355 ? someone mentioned a seller from island that often sells for £280 ish but cant find anything.
> 
> also don't imagine there would be any fakes out there. lastly any news on a replacement of the sarb line ?
> 
> thanks dean


 Get the SARY057 for £220 new on eBay?

Virtually the same movement and standard of finish, no lume and no day wheel, but imo a better proportioned case.

The hype has pushed the SARB up in price (and it is a very collectible watch) but the value appears to have hit a plateau.

The SARY is the better value proposition but I wouldn't buy as an investment.

I own both by the way so I'm not biased one way or t'other!

Some of my SARY pics for reference, it feels like £1k watch:


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Seikotherapy said:


> Get the SARY057 for £220 new on eBay?
> 
> Virtually the same movement and standard of finish, no lume and no day wheel, but imo a better proportioned case.
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed, do they do the sary057 in cream colour like the sarb 035 ?

I would love to but the 3 sarbs i listed and keep mint but were is the fun in that  i am wanting thos watch to wear, also does it have display back ?

Just seen aswel its 41mm i have a 38 mm and its perfect

Thanks Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Deano3 said:


> Very nice indeed, do they do the sary057 in cream colour like the sarb 035 ?
> 
> I would love to but the 3 sarbs i listed and keep mint but were is the fun in that
> 
> ...


 Yep SARY 055 is the cream dial.

I bought a SARB 033 and 017 on an interest free credit card as soon as they announced they were being discontinued and they've probably made about £200 since then (woohoo!).

My plan is to sell them unworn after 10 years and put the money (maybe £300!) towards a Spring Drive Grand Seiko.

They are both cool watches but not for me. I wear the SARY a lot though.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Seikotherapy said:


> Yep SARY 055 is the cream dial.
> I bought a SARB 033 and 017 on an interest free credit card as soon as they announced they were being discontinued and they've probably made about £200 since then (woohoo!).
> My plan is to sell them unworn after 10 years and put the money (maybe £300!) towards a Spring Drive Grand Seiko.
> They are both cool watches but not for me. I wear the SARY a lot though.


Great investment, only trouble is i dont like the 41mm size of the sary, any other recomendatioms from seiko as i really fancy one ?

I love the look of the sarb with brown strap like below, do you think £355 is to much for the sarb and prices wont go up any more.

Hope of i take the pluge i dont end up wanting the black version aswel 

Thanks for moving to correct section i forum.

Thanks dean









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Deano3 said:


> Very nice indeed, do they do the sary057 in cream colour like the sarb 035 ?
> 
> I would love to but the 3 sarbs i listed and keep mint but were is the fun in that
> 
> ...


 Yes, here's my SARY055 for comparison:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I own these two





I prefer the second.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Sir Alan said:


> I own these two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The cream's nice innit.



Deano3 said:


> Great investment, only trouble is i dont like the 41mm size of the sary, any other recomendatioms from seiko as i really fancy one ?
> 
> I love the look of the sarb with brown strap like below, do you think £355 is to much for the sarb and prices wont go up any more.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't pay £355 for a SARB as an investment - it jumped about £100 and hasn't moved for the best part of a year. I would deffo pay £355 to wear and enjoy a very nice watch that punches well above its price point though.

I think somebody mentioned elsewhere, the bracelets on both the SARB and SARY are really nice. It's the only watch I wear on steel. You can always pick up a strap to change the look later.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Seikotherapy said:


> I wouldn't pay £355 for a SARB as an investment - it jumped about £100 and hasn't moved for the best part of a year. I would deffo pay £355 to wear and enjoy a very nice watch that punches well above its price point though.
> I think somebody mentioned elsewhere, the bracelets on both the SARB and SARY are really nice. It's the only watch I wear on steel. You can always pick up a strap to change the look later.


Think i might have to take the pluge as i love the look of the sarb , if the sary was smaller i would go with that bit 41mm would be to large for me.

I keep thinking there are probably other and great options for this price point like the khaki king etc but i am after a dress watch and the seiko is a stunner.

Still looking to see if can find cheaper but dont think i will.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Deano3 said:


> Think i might have to take the pluge as i love the look of the sarb , if the sary was smaller i would go with that bit 41mm would be to large for me.
> 
> I keep thinking there are probably other and great options for this price point like the khaki king etc but i am after a dress watch and the seiko is a stunner.
> 
> ...


 Just to manage your expectations - I personally wouldn't regard the SARB as a dress watch, it's too thick. It's a small sports watch if anything.

Height seems to be a dimension that is often overlooked. Although the SARY is a larger watch the dimensions seem more proportionate to me and I have no issues wearing on my small wrist.

Anyway, not trying to put you off, it's always good to have as much information as possible in front of you before shelling out. My commentary on these watches is subjective, personal taste so do take it as such!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Seikotherapy said:


> Just to manage your expectations - I personally wouldn't regard the SARB as a dress watch, it's too thick. It's a small sports watch if anything.


 Ah, but one persons sports watch is another persons dress watch. There are no rules on these things and it's all down to personal preference! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Caller. said:


> Ah, but one persons sports watch is another persons dress watch. There are no rules on these things and it's all down to personal preference! :thumbsup:


 Perhaps the correct distinction then is one of taste. There are traditional norms relating to the respective categories.

Anyone wearing 43mm sub with a dinner jacket needs their watch arm chopping off.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Seikotherapy said:


> There are traditional norms relating to the respective categories.


 What traditions and since when?


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

I think the sarb 035 is very much a dress watch like in the picture above with the brown straps simply stunning. I would defiantly wear when going for meal and more dressy occasions.

don't think I will get cheaper than the £355 on ebay so may go for it as at the minute I am obsessed with this watch.

I already have a gshock beater and and steinhard ocean one what I wear when going for drinks and more dressy occasions and general wear as its my only other watch, so I am hoping to add a more dressy and classy watch to this very small collection with the Sarb, like I said the sary would have been perfect but just think would be too large for my wrists and in love with the sarb.

thanks dean


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Caller. said:


> What traditions and since when?


 :Snore:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Seikotherapy said:


> :Snore:


 Pretty much sums up what I think about folk who prattle on about the so called mores and traditions of what defines a dress watch.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Ready to order but have one question on ebay they all say date of manufacture 2012 ? Would they not need a service and there wont be any fakes aroind will there ?

The company's all have great feedback so sure not fake

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Deano3 said:


> Ready to order but have one question on ebay they all say date of manufacture 2012 ? Would they not need a service and there wont be any fakes aroind will there ?
> 
> The company's all have great feedback so sure not fake
> 
> ...


 Should be fine and that manufacture date is probably correct. It's a discontinued model so will have been in storage for a while. It won't need servicing, I doubt most mass produced watches are sold fresh off the production line.

My SNA411 packed in within warranty (case manufacturing issue, not movement failure) and the model was long discontinued. This was was last year I think and apparently it was manufactured in like 2002 or something daft!


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a black dial Seiko SARB (35 I think) I have had mine a number of years and really like the watch so much so its always put me off buying a GS mostly because Seiko designed the two pretty much the same. Granted polish, movement etc is considerably more but they basically look the same watch. I think back then they were about £250 bought from Japan but if purchased in the EU the price was closer to £300 - £350 so really there has been no great price increase rather they are just more available in the UK and VAT has been factored in.

 I would suggest anyone buying one just wear it and enjoy it. The idea that you are going to turn some great profit on them is a bit unrealistic. Even Seiko watches like the Pogue have only really started to jump in price over the past few years and that seems to have levelled out. I do think with Seiko watches they go up and down with fashion as opposed to them being something to invest in.


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Put a new strap on mine last night. Nice and comfy. I did find the fit a little annoying on the bracelet. Either too tight or too loose.

Love it.

Certainly tide me over while I stash the pennies away for a submariner! (Be back in 10 years with photos!)









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dan86 said:


> Put a new strap on mine last night. Nice and comfy. I did find the fit a little annoying on the bracelet. Either too tight or too loose.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> ...


Stunning, i may try and get a sarb 33 next few months without the wifey noticing , and thanks for help everyone i didnt relise they sit for so long before sold on so some must sit 5-10 years before sold.

Scott on the forum said syntheic oils dont clog up etc like old oils so wont need serviced. How often do you all get yours autos serviced and whats the typical cost ? 5 years after purchase?

Also watch ordered so will get some pics soon as arrives and any recomendations on straps like below would be great as i dont have a clue.

Thanks dean


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Deano3 said:


> How often do you all get yours autos serviced and whats the typical cost ? 5 years after purchase?


 Based on my first experience of getting a watch serviced last year (came back more broke than when I sent it off at a cost of >£100) I would buy a replacement movement for something like this once it packs up. You can pick up Seiko 4R for £30, I doubt the 6R is much more.

I think I'd only pay for a service now on a rare/unusual/discontinued/valuable watch or movement, or something with papers that had good resale value.


----------

